# dj build help



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

So I want to build a dj bike and not sure where to start I mainly ride down hill but would like to hit tje streets as well ie urban mainly and dj if I decide to so not sure where to start I have a lot of places with used mtb in my area so my question is what used mtb frames should I look for or what frames would make a good dj ??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd go for a dedicated DJ/park bike if that's what you're planning to do with it. You can likely score a complete used bike for a really good price, as they're not so much in demand as 'regular' mtbs IME.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have looked in my area and the selection is quite low 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

There always loads of them in the Pinkbike classifieds.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am kinda on a budget 400-500$

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Where you located if you don't mind me asking? 

I would also go for a purpose built Dj bike. Xc frames don't make good Dj bikes because frame geo is way different. 

I personally love my transition BLT. Its hands down the best Dj bike I've ever rode and owned. Might be out of your price range.
So look for NS, specialized, eastern.... that's a good start. Good luck


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

California 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Tons of Dj bikes on the west coast on pink bike


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am not sure if I trust pink bike I have never got anything on there but what is stopping some one from not sending you what you buy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

cglasford said:


> Tons of Dj bikes on the west coast on pink bike


Some of the bikes I see have a gear cassette on the back how easy would that be to switch to single ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Easy,..just a space and cog kit. About $25


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok my next question is I have a specialized dh bike amd I really like the fit do they make any dj bikes other then the p series ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Specialized only makes the p series. A Dj bike probably never fit like dh bike or any other MTB IMHO. It is designed for a different purpose. You can put the same bars stem and grips. It might make it feel more comfortable right away. It is all personal preference. I ride 780 bars on my MTB but 720 on my Dj. I ride the same pedals and grips on all my bikes. 

What is the main use you are going to do with it?


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well mostly just urban I am sure there is only a couple parks where I am located so what ever I could find around town 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

OK so street and the occasional skate park? Or like commuting on it? Any Dj areas?


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Some dj maybe park and some rides with the lady

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah you will totally want a Dj specific bike. It will feel different at first. Once you rde it for a while you will get accustomed to it and figure out what you like.....


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

cglasford said:


> Yeah you will totally want a Dj specific bike. It will feel different at first. Once you rde it for a while you will get accustomed to it and figure out what you like.....


What are your thoughts on the specialized p2 2009 ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

do you have photos or a link to the one you are specifically looking at? I think that over all that would be a good starter dj bike.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/4465746965.html

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

well, tough to beat that price, but I would look over the bike to make sure their are no major dents or cracks in the frame...


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree the seller did tell me the flaws that here on the bike so I don't believe he is bidding anything but I will definitely give it the once over 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah i'm guessing you have a grasp on bikes if you ride DH so just give it a solid once over and a test ride. I would recommend dickering a bit.. I never have paid full price on craigslist purchase, maybe you can get it for less-cash is king.... good luck


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well a test ride may not be feasible due to the disk brakes the seller said that the damage was dew to his not strapping in correctly in the back of a truck so it kinda took a ride in the back and on the phone he quoted me 120 so I figure if I have to replace rotors not that bad 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Be patient and save your money to get a proper bike. That one listed is well used and will require several hundred to fix. 

If you have $500 now, go to a shop and see if they offer financing. Put $500 down, get a kick ass bike, and take a year to pay down the other $500.


----------



## new to dj (May 12, 2014)

lookin for a dj im a decent rider, lookin for a price at around 400-500$ thanks


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DJ builds are super simple and can be done much cheaper than a regular mtb. One brake, no gears, and no lightweight BS. A grand is way too much to spend on one IMO.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> DJ builds are super simple and can be done much cheaper than a regular mtb. One brake, no gears, and no lightweight BS. A grand is way too much to spend on one IMO.


I agree the said bike is 150 with minor fixes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

wdc_112210 said:


> I agree the said bike is 150 with minor fixes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Dude, $150 for that bike is a hell of a good deal if:
1) fork is not blown out
2) frame not cracked
3) crank arm or spindle not bent
4) rear wheel rolls reasonably well
5) not STOLEN

If the issue is just the disc brake rotor, definitely buy it. IMO.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day I can check ot out so I will definitely post the results on here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok guys I did purchase the bike the only damage to the paint is this




















And the over all condition is good needs a good break bleed and a good wipe great buy I got away witj 120$

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's weird damage - can't quite figure out how you ding a bike up in those spots like that. Guy didn't say what happened by any chance did he?


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

He said it was in the back of his truck and he did not tie it down good enough and was all over on the back of his truck 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

The work is in progress any suggestions I am open ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Switch to single speed, go through the fork, probably needs the bearings gone through or replaced. Me chain and grips. How are the tires.... and you said brake bleed... so basically a normal tune up...


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Already in process of converting it to single and headset feels good BB feels good the mayor think is a break bleed but the breaks have adjustable levers so that may be the only problem 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok quick question it was noted on here a ss conversion kit for 25 bucks I have not found a single one under 35 so where are tje whole sale parts 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Amazon.com : DMR Single Speed Spacer Kit, Includes 16t Cog : Bike Hubs : Sports & Outdoors

Wheels Shimano Single Speed Conv Kit (100000678) at CambriaBike.com

I've had pretty good luck with these chains too.

Amazon.com : KMC Z510HX DropBuster BMX Bicycle Chain (1-Speed, 1/2 x 1/8-Inch, 112L, Silver) : Bike Chains : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/4493462111.html

Thinking about these wheels what do you guys think?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

wdc_112210 said:


> XC single speed 26" disc wheel set DT SWISS, SURLY, KENDA
> 
> Thinking about these wheels what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what size sprocket/chainring you can fit on that frame, but with a 16t freewheel in the back, you're going to need a 34t up front for a decent gear ratio. Hubs for larger freewheels don't work with small freewheels like 13t and 14t.


----------



## wdc_112210 (Feb 2, 2014)

This is just about finished needs some small things



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

